# موقع يعرض كيفية استخدامpic مثل plc



## ksmksam (24 مايو 2010)

موقع يعرض كيفية استخدامPIC مثل PLC مع المبرمج والمخططات


http://host.nigde.edu.tr/muzam/UZAM_PLC_with_PIC16F648A.htm 

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## ياسر الشعار (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

